# Anyone know of a pattern for making a yoke sweater on machine



## smoqui (Mar 2, 2011)

I was speaking with Hazel Tindall, (world champion knitter) and she said she used to do production knitting of yoke sweaters that were knit on machine up to the armholes, then finished by hand in yoke style. I understand the general principles, but would probably have better results if there were an actual pattern so I get the size of the yoke correctly.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

read diana natters' article on knitting a round yoke... 
http://diananatters.blogspot.com/2010/02/knitting-round-yoke.html

carol wurst: 




Roberta Rose Kelley: 



 watch how RRK uses her garter bar to dec an entire row ...

and finally... machine knit sweater with HANDKNIT yoke instructions from ella gordon; https://ellagordon.wordpress.com/2014/11/24/machine-knitting-for-a-yoke/

there will be others..I'm sure..but you can get started with these.


----------



## Luckyprincessuk (May 16, 2013)

There's Iris Bishop's The Borders and Yokes Collection Machine Knitting designs


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

Luckyprincessuk said:


> There's Iris Bishop's The Borders and Yokes Collection Machine Knitting designs


thanks for the titles.. I love yoked sweaters... thanks for sharing

found book on amazon but not currently available but of course.. I learned it was one title... will keep an eye out... thanks...


----------



## janetmk (Apr 11, 2013)

Well, I have been wanting to do one of these for some time and eventually decided I had to do it myself! I wanted to hand knit the yoke. I have now made the jumper and pleased with it, and written about how it did it referring to books, patterns etc on my blog.
www.imagejem.blogspot.co.uk 

It is really a trial jumper - next is to knit it in my own hand dyed meadowsweet yarn. 

Hope it helps.


----------



## linalu (Jun 20, 2013)

Are you interested specifically in hand knitting the yoke? If not, I have made several yoke sweaters using a book by Joyce Schneider. Yoke Sweaters the Easy Way. All done on the standard machine.


----------



## janetmk (Apr 11, 2013)

I didn't say the details I wrote about doing a machine knit body with a traditional Shetland hand knit yoke on on the blog of January 2016.
www.imagejem.blogspot.co.uk


----------



## maggieandrews (Jan 21, 2013)

Here is one I made totally on the chunky. The cream one.
And one I made on totally on the standard gauge. The green one.


----------



## maggieandrews (Jan 21, 2013)

Can't find the green one, only a picky of the yoke. In 3 D slip stitch.


----------



## lburns93 (Feb 8, 2014)

try abebooks.com


----------



## gsbyrge (Jul 12, 2011)

When my kids were small 35 years ago, I made about a dozen cardis and pullovers from Joyce Schneider books - they're well written and easy to follow, and if you're determined to hand knit the yoke, you can easily do that, too.


----------



## suedenie (Nov 15, 2015)

Look on EBay for Marion Nelson yoke knitting. These cards can be used for hand or machine knitting. They are old but worth there weight in gold. I have used them many times over the years. You can still find them if you look.
All the best
Sue UK


----------



## MaryAnneCutler (Jul 31, 2013)

smoqui said:


> I was speaking with Hazel Tindall, (world champion knitter) and she said she used to do production knitting of yoke sweaters that were knit on machine up to the armholes, then finished by hand in yoke style. I understand the general principles, but would probably have better results if there were an actual pattern so I get the size of the yoke correctly.


http://www.theanswerlady.com

a pattern called Circular Logic


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

Macon said:


> http://www.theanswerlady.com
> a pattern called Circular Logic


Is that your sweater Macon? 
It's very pretty.


----------



## meknit (Dec 5, 2012)

Yes, the Joyce Schneider yoke book is a must for machine knitters. Here is one I made from the book but turned it into a cardigan.


----------



## suedenie (Nov 15, 2015)

Very pretty.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

deemail said:


> read diana natters' article on knitting a round yoke...
> http://diananatters.blogspot.com/2010/02/knitting-round-yoke.html
> 
> carol wurst:
> ...


sorry...didn't see quotes weren't correct... fixed them


----------



## jbee (Jan 5, 2016)

meknit said:


> Yes, the Joyce Schneider yoke book is a must for machine knitters. Here is one I made from the book but turned it into a cardigan.


I agree! I have made yoke sweaters from her book. Her books are easy to follow. I made the sweaters from her book years ago, and I'm still getting complements.


----------



## MaryAnneCutler (Jul 31, 2013)

Azzara said:


> Is that your sweater Macon?
> It's very pretty.


Yes, it is. Lette Lopi yarn on the 9mm machine.


----------



## jbee (Jan 5, 2016)

maggieandrews said:


> Can't find the green one, only a picky of the yoke. In 3 D slip stitch.


These sweaters are beautiful!


----------



## SteveD (Aug 14, 2012)

Hi Maggie,

I really like the cream one and I am wondering if you have a book or pattern I could purchase.

Steve in PA 
[email protected]


----------



## suedenie (Nov 15, 2015)

Love this jumper.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Meknit I love your cardigan. I am going to see if I can get the same book that you have recommended.


----------



## nurzeV (Dec 13, 2013)

Kate Davis has one in her book Yokes http://www.shopkdd.com/books/yokes

Here is the Ravelry link to the pattern:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cockatoo-brae


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

I've probably made near 100 of round yoke sweaters using the Joyce Schneider book. I really like the method of knitting the front and back yokes first (starting with waste yarn and ravel cord), then knitting the neckband, sewing the shoulder seams and blocking, then picking up the stitches and knitting down for sleeves, front and back.

It's so much easier to work a patterned yoke this way, and I always block the yoke after sewing the shoulders and before picking up the stitches to knit the rest.


----------



## jbee (Jan 5, 2016)

randiejg said:


> I've probably made near 100 of round yoke sweaters using the Joyce Schneider book. I really like the method of knitting the front and back yokes first (starting with waste yarn and ravel cord), then knitting the neckband, sewing the shoulder seams and blocking, then picking up the stitches and knitting down for sleeves, front and back.
> 
> It's so much easier to work a patterned yoke this way, and I always block the yoke after sewing the shoulders and before picking up the stitches to knit the rest.


Those sweaters are beautiful! You are so talented! Did you make any cardigans? I only made 2 cardigans.


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

There usd to be kits to buy with the airisle yoke already knitted, and the yarn to finish the sweater. Expensive, but the hard part was done for you.


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

I have the cardigan book, but haven't made any (yet). She also has one for round yoke pullovers with a placket opening at the neck. Haven't tried one of those, either.

I've always liked round-yoke sweaters. Years and years ago, I hand knit a pullover with a round cabled yoke. Lost the pattern some where along the way, but wore that sweater for years. I believe I've seen a machine-knit pattern for one that looked similar, but don't recall who wrote the pattern.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Randie, I love your sweaters they are absolutely beautiful!


----------



## jbee (Jan 5, 2016)

gsbyrge said:


> When my kids were small 35 years ago, I made about a dozen cardis and pullovers from Joyce Schneider books - they're well written and easy to follow, and if you're determined to hand knit the yoke, you can easily do that, too.


Yes, her books are the best! I have made several yoke sweaters from her book. I am still wearing them. Very easy to follow!
Love her books. I have received many complements on those sweaters. :sm24:


----------



## janetmk (Apr 11, 2013)

Is the Joyce Schneider book still available1 I can't find it anywhere but would like a copy! I did aquire The Iris Bishop book. I have just MK the body for another yoke jumper - in wool I naturally dyed with meadowsweet. I am about to hand knit the yoke, I personally like doing it this way as there are no joins in the yoke and it is interesting to do. Getting the initial pattern to fit me and then a yoke repeat to fit the stitch numbers has been good for keeping the brain active. When this is done I think I will try a cardigan. 

I am going to a class with Hazel Tindall at Shetland wool week this Autumn so very much looking forward to that.


----------



## jbee (Jan 5, 2016)

janetmk said:


> Is the Joyce Schneider book still available1 I can't find it anywhere but would like a copy! I did aquire The Iris Bishop book. I have just MK the body for another yoke jumper - in wool I naturally dyed with meadowsweet. I am about to hand knit the yoke, I personally like doing it this way as there are no joins in the yoke and it is interesting to do. Getting the initial pattern to fit me and then a yoke repeat to fit the stitch numbers has been good for keeping the brain active. When this is done I think I will try a cardigan.
> 
> I am going to a class with Hazel Tindall at Shetland wool week this Autumn so very much looking forward to that.


Yes, Amazon has the identical book called Yoke Sweaters the Easy Way for $12.and change. :sm01: :sm24:


----------



## jbee (Jan 5, 2016)

jbee said:


> Yes, Amazon has the identical book called Yoke Sweaters the Easy Way for $12.and change. :sm01: :sm24:


Amazon also has the cardigan sweaters, too. The patterns in the book are interchangeable. I have both book, so that I have more patterns to choose from. You will love these books. Well worth the price !


----------



## janetmk (Apr 11, 2013)

Thank you jbee, off to look!


----------



## askia (Mar 30, 2016)

I would love this book, but the only one I've found that ships to the UK is $45 + $24.50 shipping, then on top of that I think I would have to pay import duty, and the Post Office charges another £8 ($12) to collect the duty. :sm06:


----------



## janetmk (Apr 11, 2013)

Yes askia, I realised the shipping was going to be more than the book! Amazon uk says ' not available' ! Pity it is not an ebook.


----------

